# El pollo más grande entre los grandes ¡8000 mensajes!



## heidita

Vaya sorpresa ¡¡¡¡soy la primera!!!!

A mi amigo (acaso los amigos siempre tienen que estar de acuerdo?? ) y gran forero , y eso no lo digo yo, eso es universalmente conocido, un abrazo muy fuerte y con la firme convicción que ¡¡estoy a punto de alcanzarte!! 

No acabes así con la celebración, ¿eh? 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES SUPER POLLO!

¿Sabes cuál es el animal que después de muerto sigue moviéndose? ¡El pollo asado! (vale, vale, ya sé que es muy malo...). jeje.

Ten cuidado cuando tomes el sol, ¡no te ases más!

FELIZ 8​
Carol.​


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades, campeón, 8.000 ya, últimamente lo de felicitarte se está conviritiendo en rutina. Tómate una de estas a nuestra salud.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades FenixP thank you for all your contribution.

Saludetes

Mei


----------



## Mate

El paisano se amanece
Muy temprano en la mañana.
El kikirikí del gallo
Le anuncia que ya es el alba.

Sale presto de su rancho
Y a medida que el sol crece
Piensa en achurar al pollo
Y almorzárselo bien pancho.

Mateamargo, el remolón,
Sale en su defensa presto.
-¡No hermano, no le hagas esto!
!Qu' el ave vale un montón!-


*!Gracias Pollo por ser como sos y de ninguna otra manera! *

*¡Te defenderé a muerte!*​ 

Mateamargo, el vegetariano​


----------



## Xerinola

*¡Super Pollo!*
*¡Muchas felicidades por tus 8000 mensajes!*
*¡Espero que cumplas muchos más!*

*X:*​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Ni una más, por favor! O sea fenix, ¿Qué te pasa? No nos dejas ni uno a nosotros los beginners.

Bueno pues siguetela pasandola chido en tus ¡¡¡¡9,000!!!, Digo ya mejor digo los nueve, porque de aquí a lo que escribo este post, igual y ya llegaste.

Ya en serio unas vacacionsitas no te caerían mal. Puedes ir *aquí*, o *aquí*, pero por favor nunca de los nuncas te nos pares por uno de estos *lugares*. 

Bye


----------



## lazarus1907

Después de la felicitación tan creativa de Mateamargo, me da vergüenza escribir una frase sola, así que te voy a dar el coñazo con la etimología un poco:

*Pollo*: Del latín _pullus_, de _pullulare_ (español "pulular"), que significa "brotar", para describir las crías de las aves, y en especial de la gallina. En inglés también existe la palabra _pullus_, pero a ver cuántos la conocen. Proviene probablemente del sánscrito _putrah_, que significa "hijo".

*Fénix*: Ave mitológica que surge de las cenizas, del griego _phoenix_. También significa palmera datilera y un viento del sudeste.

Por cierto, ¿qué significa tu apodo exactamente?

¡Felicidades!


----------



## betulina

No me extraña que te encuentre por todos lados cuando me asaltan las dudas!

*Happy postiversary, Fenix*!! Y muchas gracias por tu implicación y contribución al fórum!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Celebro con mucha alegría tus 8.000 fantásticos aportes!!!  Es un privilegio poder felicitar al Pollito más inteligente y agradable de todo el foro, al que todos queremos y admiramos.  Cuando pienso en WordReference, enseguida lo relaciono con gente como tú que hacen de este foro un lugar tan especial.

¡Felicidades y que cumplas muchos aportes más!!!!
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Setwale_Charm

To bring some change into the Hispanic hegemony here ... 

 Congratulations upon the....8th milestone! Unbelievable!!! You have become an inalienable part of our life here.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Oh boy, I'm late again! *​ 
Wait a minute... This thread was opened yesterday, right?  

Oh well, that's not_* late*_. I'll come back in two or three days then, you know, para mantener las costumbres típicas de mi tierra... 

Now seriously, Mr. Pollo, es un placer y un privilegio compartir hilos contigo. Qué digo los hilos, es un lujo estar en el mismo foro, chico!  

Son personas como tú quienes le dan sentido (y vida) a este lugar. Gracias por ser uno de los foreros claves de WR!

Ah, y por supuesto, ya que eres digno de un homenaje, aquí te dejo este detallito... No podía faltar!

  *¡¡¡FELICES 8.000!!!*  ​


----------



## Sparrow22

*Ah, Pollito !!!!!!!! you see, I am not late this time to say* 

*THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!* *For everything I learn from you in this forum !!!!*

*Por 8.000 contribuciones màs !!!!!!!!*

*Cheers, my friend !!!!!!! *


----------



## Rayines

¡Bueno...bueno...bueno....bueno!, no sé qué poner para ser original. Ya hablé de los cacareos, del renacimiento del Ave, te llamé Michael, te llamé pollito, siempre amigo.....Sólo puedo repetirte nuevamente:
*¡¡FELICITACIONES**!!  *


> Por cierto, ¿qué significa tu apodo exactamente?


Bueno, Michael ha contado que es de Phoenix, en el desierto de Sonora (¿o me equivoco?), y me imagino que lo de "pollo" es...de puro modesto ; ¡pero esperemos que él lo confirme!


----------



## geve

The first post isn't very clear, so I'm not sure...  Are you all talking about *fenixpollo* ?

In which case, I concur with what's been said above: the pollo is grand! 

And I'll also add my two cents (I don't think it has been said before - mods, feel free to delete this if French is off-topic in this thread ): Félicitations, mon poulet.


----------



## RIU

Hoy estoy con creatividad cero, así que me limito a: ¡¡¡¡muchas felicidades FP!!!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

French is off-topic in this thread?
Oh-oh, I guess I'm not allowed to say "le poulet est bon, mais ne parle pas encore français : il faudrait y remédier !" . No, I'm not. 
Congrats, and be careful of the flu...


----------



## emma42

Eight thousand posts!!!!

!Por Dios! mi pequeno pollo,
you must be exhausted.

Felicidades!
​


----------



## sabrinita85

Venga pollito, felicitaciones!!!


----------



## loladamore

No creo que exista un pollo más grande que tú, don Pollo. Afortunadamente siempre vienes al rescate y no *al ataque*.

Don't worry about bird flu (#17); surely if you got anything it'd be bloke flu?  

8000 felicidades, and thanks for everything.

​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Fénixpollo. Eres nuestra luz y nuestra guía.


----------



## Rayines

Fernando said:


> Muchas gracias, Fénixpollo. Eres nuestra luz y nuestra guía.


Pero y el Pollo...¿Dónde está?


----------



## fenixpollo

Pues en Vocabulario General... ¿dónde más?

Escribí un agradecimiento largo, personalizado y hasta a colores, pero el cochino servidor de vB lo borró, maldita sea.  

Me conformo a un rápido y malhumorado "Gracias" a todos Ustedes, el cual sin embargo viene de un corazón muy lleno de gracias por tener unos amigos tan buenos... y no tan _virtuales_.


----------



## deslenguada

Me sumo a todo lo anteriormente dicho! Tus aportaciones son buenísimas y nos ayudan a todos un montón!


----------



## Rayines

fenixpollo said:


> Pues en Vocabulario General... ¿dónde más?


¡Perdón, es que circulo poco por esa avenida!


----------



## frida-nc

The Forums will erect something like this one for you, but sporting your beautiful plumage.
_
May you long reign over the landscape!
_


----------



## ILT

Mr. Fenixpollo:

Will you ever forgive me for being late? Still, you know that my congratulations and gratitude are always on time  Look, there's even a book.

ILT


----------



## Eugin

*Amigo pollo,*

Please, forgive me for being this late as well.... I`ve been a little bit out of the forum lately... but you know everything that you mean to me, so I wanted to send you this picture we took together when we were (very) lilttle ones ... and this forum didn´t even exist either!!!  

Thanks for everything that you do around here and your always-present willingness to help others!!! As many others have said already: this forum would not be the same without you (not very original , but true nonetheless.... ) 

¡Un abrazo fuerte, pollito!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias, Gin... sabía que llegarías, tarde o temprano.   Gracias a ti también, Heidi, por abrir este hilo y ser tan buena amiga.

Otra vez, Gracias a todos mis amigos que me han saludado en este hilo y que han colaborado conmigo en los foros. Espero verlos en algunos de mis siguiente mil posts.


----------



## GEmatt

Congratulations and thanks!!  Finger-lickin' good!
GEmatt


----------



## Jana337

I might actually as well wait until 9000.  Anyway, many thanks and happy posting!


----------

